# Best Boot Socks To Prevent Damp Feet??



## Davexx1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good sock that prevents the "damp/wet feet feeling" after wearing boots for a couple of hours??

There are many boot socks advertised that "wick" perpiration away from the skin and keep your feet dry, some as expensive as $10 - $20 a pair.  I saw some in Wal-Mart hunting dept for $1 a pair.  Obviously cheaper would be better as long as they work like they are supposed to.

Thanks for any feedback.

Dave1


----------



## goindeep (Nov 29, 2006)

get the thinnest polyester sock you can find...then get any good wool sock to go over it and you should be fine...


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 29, 2006)

I love the Wick Away socks they sell at Wally World. You get 3 pair for like $6.00. Wool is good too if it's cold. I sometimes wear a pair of each.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 29, 2006)

Thorlo's, they make em for skiing, hiking, running, combat, etc, etc.

I use the hiking version, around 13 a pair. Well worth it especially with the orthopedic support and hot spot padding they have built into their socks.


----------



## DAWGFANinTN (Nov 29, 2006)

I got tired of trying so many socks and boots to keep from sweating and keep my feet warm.  So I bought some of those Icebreaker boot blankets.  Now I just wear regular socks and slip on camo shoes from walmart.  Then when I get to my stand I just slip on those boot blankets and my feet stay toasty even in single digits weather.  Best investment I ever made and they hang right off my back pack into the stand.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 29, 2006)

DAWGFANinTN said:


> I got tired of trying so many socks and boots to keep from sweating and keep my feet warm. So I bought some of those Icebreaker boot blankets. Now I just wear regular socks and slip on camo shoes from walmart. Then when I get to my stand I just slip on those boot blankets and my feet stay toasty even in single digits weather. Best investment I ever made and they hang right off my back pack into the stand.


 

Boots, now theres a topic. I bought me some of those Redhead snakeproof jobbies on sale for $79 at the BPS a couple of years ago. Thought I would just wear them in bow season, or as long as the no-necks were out.

They have turned into my full time stompers. Apparently they trap scent as well as rubber boots, never been scented in them, they are waterproof, and light as bedroom slippers. Surprisingly the warmest most comfortable boots I've ever worn.

Back to topic, I wear them with Thorlo socks also.


----------



## stev (Nov 29, 2006)

100% wool is a good choice for perspiration .It may sound crazy but they work.Its all i wear in my lacrosses.And the wool make like walkin on air.Try it you will like them.Make sure they are thick wool socks.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 29, 2006)

I found these last year and they are GREAT!  I bought 2 pair of these for cold weather and 2 pair of lightweight for warm weather.  Have worn one pair of the heavy's with lacross 1200 gram insulated rubber boots as low as 19 and heavy wind with no issues either cold or sweaty.

http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/product/accessories/socks/iceman+cold+weather+sock.do


----------



## merc123 (Nov 29, 2006)

I got a pair of rocky boots for free.  I like them for ground hunting and their waterproof but they don't keep my feet warm in a treestand.


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 4, 2006)

It's warm to mild down here where I am at most of the time so cold is not usually a problem, it is the perspiration and dampness that drives me crazy.  A thin sock that wicks well would probably be best for me.

Dave1


----------



## merc123 (Dec 5, 2006)

Try using pantyhose (no jokes) cut to size (like a sock) or something simliar and then put a wool or cotton sock over it.  The pantyhose will wick the moisture into the sock and off your skin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2006)

100% pure wool socks. And don`t lace your boots up so tight that they strangle your feet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2006)

merc123 said:


> Try using pantyhose (no jokes) cut to size (like a sock) or something simliar and then put a wool or cotton sock over it.  The pantyhose will wick the moisture into the sock and off your skin.




great, now the non hunting world is surely going to think that deer hunters are pansies.  they are going to see the hunters come into the store to by pantyhose for moisture wicking and tampons for putting scent on.

i personally use the thin smartwool socks.  and as someone else mentioned, try to get the sock that is as thin as possible, so that your feet aren't smothered and you can move your toes.  otherwise, your feet are going to sweat too much and ultimately cause you to be cold.  all i wear in the winter time are those socks and a parit alpha burly sport boots, the one's with the least insulation....i think it is equivalent to 200 grams or so.

as for when it's not cold, i will either wear the smart wool socks that i just mentioned or the arctic shield x scent socks, although they don't seem to do much in terms of wicking moisture, but again, i wear them during the warmer hunts.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 8, 2006)

Your wife makes you buy her tampons, make your wife go buy your pantyhose


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2006)

merc123 said:


> Your wife makes you buy her tampons, make your wife go buy your pantyhose



my wife certainly doesn't make me buy her tampons, nor do i use them for scent pads.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 8, 2006)

merc123 said:


> Try using pantyhose (no jokes) cut to size (like a sock) or something simliar and then put a wool or cotton sock over it.  The pantyhose will wick the moisture into the sock and off your skin.



Yep.  The best are pure silk, the expensive ones.  Make sure the wife/girlfriend saves them for you!  Cut them long enough that they will be higher up the leg than your wool socks when pulled up, then flip them over the top of the wool sock.  They will not slide around.  They flat out work, and help prevent blisters.  This was a great tip I got from an old SF trooper that helped me rehab a serious ankle injury.


----------



## bollman85 (Dec 8, 2006)

I would go with the thin dress type sock.  Thats what I have used on many a ruck march and hide out in the rain.  Wear it inside your sock.


----------



## tmoore (Dec 8, 2006)

I never liked wearing two socks.  It always felt uncomfortable.  To know where I am coming from, I am a sweater.  I generate a lot of body heat, so my feet are always sweating if they are in a boot or shoe.  Several years ago I started wearing Filson wool socks because their socks are warm and my feet even feel dry if the socks are wet from sweat.  The wool does not itch against your skin.  Yes, they are expensive, but well worth the cost because of how durable they are.  I have been wearing several pair for 5-6 years almost every day in the winter.  No holes in them, and still looking good.  My feet don't go anywhere without my Filson socks.  Here is a link to the website.  They make several weights and lengths.
http://www.filson.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2092581&cp=2069836.2065000.2075119&parentPage=family

Good luck


----------



## merc123 (Dec 8, 2006)

bollman85 said:


> I would go with the thin dress type sock.



Yeah, pantyhose   Just called something different


----------



## Festus (Dec 13, 2006)

merc123 said:


> Yeah, pantyhose   Just called something different




As long as no one suggest that we also where... "Manties"  ...we'll all be OK.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 14, 2006)

Smartwool are excellent as well.


----------



## brian chambers (Dec 18, 2006)

spray your feet with right guard


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

Polyprop's work great.  They're like hose or something.  I didn't believe they'd work, but I've been using them for about four years now.  I won't go back.  Whatever you do, stay away from any cotton in socks.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I too don't like or want to have to wear two pairs of socks to keep my feet dry.  I also don't want to pay $20 - $30 for a pair of socks because I will need enough pairs of socks to last for several days to a full week of hunting.  That could amount to a lot of money or I would be washing/drying socks everyday. 

I was looking at boot socks here locally (Gander Mtn), they were $15 - $20, and I thought that was outrageous.  Maybe that wouldn't be so bad if they do work well and do last for years.  It will painful for me to spend that much money on a pair of socks though.    

Dave


----------



## Killdee (Mar 21, 2007)

I just bought a pair of redhead hiking socks at bass pro for 8.99 for turkey hunting they feel great on my feet.I have also used thorlos and liked them for hiking and turkeys.


----------



## Dub (Mar 22, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> 100% pure wool socks. And don`t lace your boots up so tight that they strangle your feet.



Good advice for year round!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 19, 2007)

just ordered a pair of the filson socks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 19, 2007)

i wear one pair of Redhead Lifetime hunting socks.  I've got 3 or 4 pair of them and wear them on a regular basis, not just hunting.  Deer hunting I wear nothing but LL Bean duck boots.  For colder weather I also have a pair of Redhead Extreme Cold socks.  They are 50% wool and 20% Hollofil.  Both have great arch support.

I have a pair of those Ice Breakers as well, just in case.  I might break them out one or two weekends a year.  They seriously work, though.


----------



## Dub (Oct 19, 2007)

I like the Columbia liner socks on beneath my Alphaburleys.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 19, 2007)

To make your feet stop sweating- spray them with the old fashioned Right Guard Antiperspirant . Coat feet in Right Guard, let dry and them put on the sock of your choice. This method works.

I use SmartWool as previously noted.


----------



## pnome (Oct 19, 2007)

I wear the Thurlos CoolMax light hiking sock for early season.  Then switch to the Redhead lifetime for cold weather.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 22, 2007)

*Page*

My page won't turn.  Never mind I guess I was the first to post on the page.  Sorta crazy. It showed there was a second page but there wasn't any page until I posted this...............


----------



## T/C 300 MAG (Oct 22, 2007)

Unscented spray anti-perspirant...spray your feet let it dry and you can wear plain cotton socks..my feet was always what got t he coldest and I stayed cold but I've been doin this for a number of years and it works!


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought some of the Smartwool socks from Gander Mtn here and they do much better than any regular sock I have ever worn.  The socks I have are 71% wool (I think) and were plenty warm, but my main concern is their ability to wick perspiration away and keep my feet dry.

I may buy/try another brand/type next time I get by GM, BP, or WM.

Somehow, spraying anit-perspirant on my footies doesn't have much appeal.    :-(

Dave


----------

